# website auslesen und auf anderer website einfügen



## wave (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich möchte in Visual C++ ein Tool programmieren, das auf einer Website eine Gewisse Stelle ausliest und auf einer anderen Website in ein textfeld einfügt (konkret handelt es sich um das browsergame OGame und das Tool Ostats, falls euch das etwas sagt) Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie man das machen könnte! 

greetz wave


----------



## Tobias K. (5. Februar 2005)

moin


Guck doch mal ob du hier was findest:
http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?searchid=147472


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Pillendreher (19. April 2005)

hab das selbe prob aber der link geht net


----------

